# Will this prevent does from eating kits?



## Chevoner (Aug 29, 2013)

I know does will do this sometimes, and I'm not sure how accurate my information is, but I read somewhere that this is mostly due to protein the doe feels she lacks.
The article went on to say this could be prevented by placing a strip or two of bacon (there were a couple of alternatives I don't recall offhand) in with her, 
starting about 2 weeks before birthing (when she starts to build her nest). Does anyone have further info or confirmation of this?


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 3, 2013)

Never heard of this.  We haven't had problems with does killing kits in our American Chinchilla lines.


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 3, 2013)

And rabbits are not omnivores.  Killing the kits is different from the desire to eat meat.


----------



## nawma (Sep 3, 2013)

Often first time does will neglect their kits and I have heard that occasionally they will eat them. My experience is that by the time they have their second or third litter they will be good moms. If not then they are off to freezer camp. I would not put bacon or any other meat in with my does.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 3, 2013)

Most does never eat or kill thier kits. Sometimes this does' happen with first time mothers, or if the doe is severly stressed just before or during labour, but not usually. There is the possibility that they might, if they are undernourished, but if you are feeding them well, you shouldn't have to worry about it.  I have never heard of the bacon, but have heard that many people give the does some calf manna with their feed a few days before the birth. I have raised rabbits for a lot of years and have only ever had an issue with this twice : First time, first time mother, and second time, a cougar climbed into the barn and chased sheep around  6 hrs after she kindled.


----------



## secuono (Sep 3, 2013)

They will eat their kits very rarely. I've only had one doe nibble on one kit, but that was just because it was stuck. 
Being stuck, dead, doe is scared by a predator. A rabbit won't just eat them for no reason and a nutrition thing is vary rare, unless you neglect your rabbits. 
You can pretty much just forget all the kit eating stuff, if you house and feed your rabbits right, she should never do it.


----------



## Chevoner (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
I thought it odd and thought I'd ask. I was pretty sure rabbits don't eat pigs!


----------

